# I need to find my SSID number



## RMacdonald

Hi
I am trying to link my HPC4500 wireless to my Mac. It is saying it cant find my access point and need the SSID name. I have tried to enter the IP address so to get this information - but it doesnt come up with anything. What am i doing wrong. And what is an SSID?

thanks,


----------



## zabusant

It's not a number, it's the "name" of your network. If you look at the list of available networks in Windows, you can recognize your network by the SSID.


----------



## namenotfound

SSID is the name you give your router/network when first setting it up. Example, one of the networks I use has an SSID of "qclan" which happens to be my schools wi-fi (which sucks, and is much slower than my home wi-fi)


----------



## halloweennut

If you are very close to your access point you might try moving outside of 4 meters distance of it. Otherwise you could have interference from any number of things. Any thing that's emitting a 2.4 GHz signal (land line wireless phones, microwaves) to wire mesh. Lastly, have both the client card and AP worked correctly previously?


----------

